# Advice on the iShor Scrap gold refining machine



## Anonymous (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi guys, I am interested in refining scrap gold, but I am weary about working with chemicals. I ran into this on Ebay, and was wondering if anyone has used this or knows of anyone who has and what their opinions are on it. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/iShor-Simplicity-Scrap-Gold-Platinum-Refining-System_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZQ7c301Q3a0Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a30QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em14Q2el1262QQhashZitem359e9dd061QQitemZ230294409313QQptZCoinsQ5fBullionQQsalenotsupported

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 1, 2009)

If you fear working with chemicals, gold refining is not for you. Seek a different form of entertainment. 

It's pretty simple. If you intend to make an omelet, you must break a few eggs. There are no known refining procedures that do not use chemicals. 

Regards the magic---gee wiz kits on the market, none are required. Besides, they, too, use chemicals. You can learn to refine gold on this forum without investing in any of them, saving the investment cost for needed provisions. 

Personally, I wouldn't go near any of them. I'd invest in Hoke's book and learn the basics, were I in your position. 

Harold


----------



## Lou (Jul 1, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> If you fear working with chemicals, gold refining is not for you. Seek a different form of entertainment.
> 
> It's pretty simple. If you intend to make an omelet, you must break a few eggs. There are no known refining procedures that do not use chemicals.
> Harold




Amen!!!

People seem to forget that life is chemistry. They forget that the chair they sit upon, the keyboard they type on, the food they eat, the gasoline they pump--all of that is comprised of chemicals. I'm sure some of the chemicals involved in making the polymers in the keyboard plastic are quite as nasty as any refining chemical. 

If I feared working with chemicals, I quit filling up my tank, fertilizing my lawn, deep frying, and probably quit living, since our body does tremendous work with chemicals on a daily basis.

Fire can be used safely, just like chemicals can--it is a matter of respect and planning to minimize the potential for harm. Fear leads to accidents.


----------



## teabone (Jul 1, 2009)

Very well said !
And like my dad always use to say, " If it was easy everybody would be doing it."


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 2, 2009)

I have nothing against Chemistry, it is just something that I am not too familiar with. I am really interested in refining though, so I guess I will have to learn. I will check out that book, thanks.


----------



## bid_slayer88 (Feb 10, 2010)

I can see were ronpaul2012 is coming from. my school never had a good chem class.I'am soooooooo new to this, Were now I would like to learn to refine gold and I have to use all these chemicals that are deadly when mixed with this and that in the first place I don't know what they are and when some body on ebay tells me I can refine with out the use of chemicals with electricity its appeals to me but.......................... I'am smart enough to know that if its to good to be true then...it is.


----------



## Irons (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone can buy paint.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 10, 2010)

Irons said:


> Anyone can buy paint.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## butcher (Feb 11, 2010)

old timers made their own paint
grandma used chemistry in her kitchen making biscuits,
A little study and you too can make biscuits or refine gold.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 11, 2010)

Drop biscuits golden brown on top with honey/butter in the center. :roll:


----------

